# Steuerung für Zugprüfmaschine



## mental (30 August 2010)

Hallo SPS-Forummitglieder,

ich bin nicht nur in diesem Forum ein Neuling sondern auch in der SPS-Welt.

Ich hab folgendes Anliegen:
Ich konstruiere gerade eine kompakte Zugprüfmaschine.
Geprüft wird die Qualität des Plättchenschweißens von Kupferdrähten an Kontakte.

Ich mache mir jetzt Gedanken über die Steuerung. Den Online-Produktkatalog der Siemens Simatic Komponenten habe ich schon durchstöbert 
wächst mir aber über den Kopf wegen meiner fehlenden Kenntnisse. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob Simatic Komponenten überdimensioniert für meine Anwendung sind.
  Ein Schema der Konstruktion und ein Ablaufdiagramm sind im Anhang.

Folgende Komponenten würde ich ansteuern:
*Kraftsensor:* S-Beam mit DMS-Applikation und integriertem Signalverstärker von Megatron, Ausgangssignal 0...10 V
*Wegsensor:* induktiver Wegmesssensor (absolute Wegmessung) 0...100 mm, Ausgangsignal 0...10 V 
*Antrieb:* Faulhaber DC-Servomotor (3564K024BCS) mit integriertem Motion Controller
Den Motor hatte ich vorher als dezentrale Lösung verwendet (mit PC über  RS232 programmierbar).
Es gibt aber weitere Betriebsarten: Schrittmotorbetrieb, Analoger Positionierbetrieb, Spannungssteller, 
Elektronisches Getriebe, Betrieb mit externem Inkrementalgeber. 

Der Zugprüfvorgang wird durch Knopfdruck gestartet. Die Abrisskraft und der Dehnungsweg des Drahtes 
wird dann auf einem Display ausgegenen. Spannungs-Dehnungsdiagramme werden am PC erstellt indem 
man die Messdaten nach mehren Prüfungen mit dem PC, der weiter entfernt steht, runterläd.
Nötig ist dann ein Steuerung mit Analog- und Digitaleingängen für die beiden Senoren und Taster, 
Modul für Motoransteuerung, 2-zeiliges LC-Display (ca. 2*10 Zeichen) und für die Kommunikation Ethernet denke ich. 

Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir die SPS-Experten mögliche Konfigurationen empfehlen könnten. 


Datenblatt Faulhaber DC-Servomotor mit Motion Control: 
http://www.faulhaber.com/uploadpk/DE_3564BCS_DFF.pdf

Schema Konstruktion:
http://www.reality2.de/pruefstand_skizze_v2.jpg

Flussdiagramm Zugprüfung:
http://www.reality2.de/ablaufdiagramm_v3.jpg


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Hallo erstmal in der SPS Welt

Mich würde interessieren wieso du nicht eine fertige Maschine kaufst? So viel teurer wird die auch nicht sein, wenn du auch noch ein Zug-/Dehnungsdiagramm am PC programmieren musst.

Dann ist der Faulhaber Motor den du dir ausgesucht hast zu "klein" bzw brauchst du ein Getriebe das 1:50-1:100 übersetzt ist, dass du wenistens ein wenig Kraft bekommst auf die Probe
-Wie groß wird in etwa die Kraft sein die du benötigst zum R0,2 bzw. zum RR?
-Kraftsensor kommt direkt an die Messprobe? Sonst bekommst du eine Verfälschung des ergebnisses durch die Verwindung im Gestell der Maschine.

Für sowas würde ich einen Messkarte von Labview empfehlen da dort auch gleich die ganzen Messungen gemacht werden können und das in Realtime, was auch wichtig ist bei einen Diagramm.


----------



## mental (30 August 2010)

Hallo Proxy,

Von den Prüfmaschinen werden mehrere benötigt (ca. 6). Somit lohnt sich der Aufwand. Fräsmaschine und Drehbank stehen zur Verfügung. 
Das Meiste sind aber Zukaufteile.

Die Prüfeinrichtung soll sozusagen idiotensicher sein. Kontakt und Draht einspannen und auf einen Knopf drücken. Nur Abrisskraft und Weg 
sollen auf einem Display ausgegeben werden. Die spätere Auswertung lass ich erst mal aussen vor. Die aufgezeichneten Werte kann man event. in Excel einlesen. 

Der Servomotor war in einer ähnlichen Maschine vorher verbaut und hat ein Getriebe mit einer Untersetzung von 246:1.
Die Abrisskraft der Drähte liegt bei 20N. Die Konstruktion ist überdimensioniert. Die Einspannung des Kontakts ist zur horizontalen
Lagerung ebefalls auf einem Schlitten damit keine Biegung am Kraftsensor auftritt. Der Kraftfluss ist linear. 

Die Überlegung ein Mini-ITX Mainboard mit Atom CPU zu nehmen und eine Messkarte von National Instruments reinzustecken hatte ich auch.
Hab ich aber wieder verworfen, da die Programmierung noch umstädlicher ist wegen der Idiotensicherheit (Knopdrücken und so) und eben 
erstmal nur die 2 Messwerte angezeigt werden.

Mein größtes Fragezeichen ist die Ansteuerung des Servomotors. Wie könnte man das mit Simatic Komponenten machen. 
Oder falls es doch ein PC mit Labview wird, was benötiget man dazu ?


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Ok wenn es eine Kleinserienproduktion wird dann kannst du es auch machen mit deinen Bau.

Also wenn du so ein Getriebe hast, dann seh ich auch das es klappen sollte. Auch das mit den 20N Zugkraft die du brauchst.

Frage ist halt nur Simatic für sowas zu verwenden? Bei der Maschinen wird dann der Steuerschrank größer als die Anlage die es betreibt. 
Vermutlich würde sogar einen S7-1200 funktionieren, man müsste halt die Ansteuerung des Antiebs sich ansehen.
Was ich aber sehe ist das du über einen Analogwert bzw. über die RS232 Daten senden kannst. Wobei ich hier die RS-232 vorziehen würde da du auch daten empfangen kannst und so eine bessere Auswertung deines Diagramms bekommen kannst. 
Wenn ich das so alles sehe würde ich von der Einfachheit der Programmierung bzw. der Anlagenprojektierung auf die LabView Variante gehen.
Hab nur mal kurz geschaut was es so gibt das hier ist nicht schlecht, finde ich http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/de/nid/203483
Aber musst halt mal selber schauen was passt.

Da ich von 2 Knöpfen und ein Display mit Ergebniss nichts halte, da man bei Probenkörpern die Eigenschaften einstellen muss benötigt man ja auch ein Input von daten.
Da du die N/mm² ja ändern musst bzw. S0 sich ändern kann oder die Geschwindgkeit des Zug ect.

Wenn du ein PC nimmst kannst du einen Industie PC nehmen und ein 24V Netzteil für den Motor und den PC. 
Hier gibts Hersteller wie Sand am Meer, ich finde Siemens nicht schlecht mit Sitop oder MurrElektronik


----------



## mental (30 August 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort,

ich habe mir das National Instruments Gerät mal anschgeschaut. 
Wär eine Möglichkeit. Ist aber sehr teuer und eine Abtastrate von 250k ist schon heftig. 
Wenn man den Motor über analog oder PWM-Signale steuern kann, ist es auch möglich eine LOGO von Siemens zu nehmen, 
wenn diese ausreicht. Die RS232 Schnittstelle hatte ich völlig ignoriert, da ich gedacht hatte, dass man damit nur das Programm
 vom PC auf den Controller laden kann. Steuerung geht aber auch.

Zu der LOGO habe ich allerdings kein Ethernetmodul gefunden. Wäre sinnvoll, damit man nicht mit dem Laptop zu jeder 
Prüfmaschinen, die neben den Produktionsanlagen stehn, gehen muss falls mal eine andere Drahtsorte verarbeitet wird. 
Die Parameter Abzugsgeschwindigkeit, Vorspannkraft und Einspannläge sind jeweils unterschiedlich.
Man könnte jedoch die Drahtsorte durch ein Menü direkt auswählen, was am schicksten wär.

Ich versteh auch nicht ob bei dem Motor mit den erweiterten Betriebsarten die Ansteuerung
 von "außen" gemeint ist (Seite 9 und 10).

Handbuch von dem Servomotor mit Motion Controller
http://www.faulhaber.com/uploadpk/DE_MCxx3003-06S_im_DFF.pdf


----------



## edison (30 August 2010)

Wegmessung kannst Du doch auch mit Impulsgeber und Hengstleruhr machen.

Zum Thema Zugspannungsmessung ruf hier mal an:
http://www.honigmann.com/page.php
Und schildere Deinen Anwendungsfall.

Der Rest ist eigentlich mit ner Logo zu erschlagen.


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Das mit dem Preis wird dich über all stören, dass wird nicht wirklich billiger.

Also von der Logo rate ich ab, dann nimm lieber das Paket 2 hiervon http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/de/simatic-s7-controller/s7-1200/kommunikation/simatic-s7-1200-kit/Seiten/Default.aspx#Paket%202%20–%20SIMATIC%20S7-1200%20+%20KTP400%20Basic%20Starter%20Kit

Da hast du dann bedienstelle und Display in einen mit Ethernet.

Wo du auf Seite 9-10 von "aussen" liest ist mir ein rätsel.


----------



## mental (1 September 2010)

Ich werde mir mal die LOGO und die S7 genauer angucken.
 Für die Sensoren brauche ich eine Abtastfrequenz von min. 100 Hz (besser wären 200 Hz) an den Analogeingängen 
damit ich bei der späteren Auswertung eine saubere Spannung-Dehnungskurve ohne große Treppen bekomme.

Bei der LOGO Basic-Variante finde ich im Handbuch eine Zykluszeit der Analogwertbildung von 300ms. 
Beim Erweiterungsmodul AM2 wären es 50ms, was passen würd. So recht für kontinuierlich Messtechnikaufgaben ist die 
 LOGO ja auch nicht gemacht denk ich.

edit: ist ja Quatsch, bei 50ms hab ich ja nur 20 Signale/s . LOGO geht also nicht.


----------



## Manfred.Thuemler (28 Dezember 2011)

*Zugprüfmaschine*

bei der SPS fehlt vor allem ein DMS Verstäker

Eine komplette Steuerung für eine Zugprümaschie mit einem 24 Bit DMS Wandler, einer kleinen Endstufe  für einen 80 Watt Motor, Encodereingang, mit USB und Windowsprogramm kostet ca 1000.- Euro

Dafür lohnt sich kaum eine Eigenentwicklung

M. Thümler


----------

